# Aide pour mon premier Hackintosh



## DannyBiker (3 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour me premier post dans ce forum, je viens vous pour vous demander un peu d'aide.
J'ai acheté en mai un nouveau PC dont voici le détail :


CPU: Intel Core i7-3770K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor 
Motherboard: MSI Z77A-G43 ATX  LGA1155 Motherboard
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory 
Memory: Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory 
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive 
Hard Drive: Crucial M4 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
Hard Drive: Seagate Barracuda 250GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 1GB Video Card 
Case: Cooler Master Silencio 550 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case
Power Supply: Corsair 500W ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply 
Optical Drive: Lite-On iHAS124-04 DVD/CD Writer

Il est tout beau tout neuf, sous Windows 7. J'avoue que pour le moment, ça fonctionne plutôt très bien, pour mes besoins. Mais toute de même, l'envie de tester OSX me démange !

J'ai parcouru le net, j'ai lu des explications sur tonymacX86, etc. Mais pourtant, ça reste un peu difficile à appréhender la première fois.

Si j'ai bien compris, je dois passer par Unibeast...mais avec un processeur Ivy Bridge, je dois utiliser quelle version de OSX ? Je compte installer OSX sur le SSD et laisser les deux autres disques intacts (ils sont en NTFS cela dit).

Est-ce qu'il y aurait un tuto (Fr ou En) récent qui revienne sur ces premiers pas ?

Merci !


----------



## rammstein2141 (4 Juillet 2012)

salut,va voir sur ce site cela pourrais t'aider.http://itotoscreencast.fr/

très bon tuto et très bon entre parenthèse!!!


----------



## itOtO (4 Juillet 2012)

rammstein2141 a dit:


> salut,va voir sur ce site cela pourrais t'aider.http://itotoscreencast.fr/
> 
> très bon tuto et très bon entre parenthèse!!!



Pas mieux 


Pour un processeur ivy bridge, tu creer ta cle unibeast normalement et a la fin tu installes bridgehelper 5.0 (de tonymac aussi) sur la clé pour remplacer le kernel de lion par celui des nouveau macbook pour que ce soit compatible avec les proc ivy bridge.
Ensuite, tu installes normalement OSX et a la fin tu utilises le terminal sur la clé d'installation pour copier le kernel depuis la clé sur le disque ou tu as installé OSX.


J'ai plus detaillé la procedure sur l'article de conseils d'achat et d'installation pour ivy bridge sur le site.


----------

